# Awesome Amphibian Blog (Amphibian Avenger)



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

I have been a fan of this lady's blog for some time now and I just thought I would share it. Really neat pictures and some nice articles too.

The Amphibian Avenger

James


----------

